# FR: aider (à) qqn - objet direct / indirect



## Voloshka

Hello! I've got a problem with the verb "aider" when I want to say "I want to help them" , for example. It must be "Je veux leur aider" or "Je veux les aider"? In one book I found both variants, explaining the difference in the following way: if you're speaking of a material help (money), it goes with "les", and if you want to assist someone in some other way, it goes with "leur". Still another book gave only one translation "Je veux les aider". So everything got mixed and I'm confused...Help me out, please...


----------



## Arabelle

I am not a French native, but I guess 'je veux les aider' is the correct one. I've never heard such a sentence as 'je veux leur aider'. 
Maybe we can say 'je veux leur apporter de l'aide', meaning to bring them some hlep, or to be of help to them, but not 'leur aider'.
I hope someone else confirms that.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Je veux les aider" = "I want to help them" (help = verb "aider")
"I want their help" = "Je veux leur aide" (help = noun "aide")
Hope it helps


----------



## pieanne

"Leur" is used for the indirect object complement: je parle à mes amis > je *leur *parle.
"Les" is the direct object complement: je vois mes amis > je *les* vois.
If the pronoun is used after a preposition, use "eux": je parle avec mes amis > je parle avec *eux.*


----------



## Bastoune

One may find the construction "aider à quelqu'un" in certain regions of the French-speaking world (I hear it in Northern Ontario and Abitibi), but it is grammatically incorrect. 

Therefore, stick with "aider + _objet direct_" ==> "je *les* aide"


----------



## pieanne

Yes, it's better!
Yet, you say "aider à *faire* quelque chose", but it's off topic


----------



## to_rk

hi

as per my understanding, if the verbs refers to qqch , then we need to COD (le ,le ,l' , les)

and if it refers to qqun, then COI (lui, leur)

but it's very confusing what the verb infers to.

i've a sentence like this
  vous ........... aidez. here i think aidez means help somebody (qqun). it cannot be quelqu'chose

hence i thought, vous lui aidez is correct. but it turns out to be wrong. vous l'aidez is correct. dont understand why?

please help.


----------



## Avignonais

No, you have it wrong. You can spot COD and COIs. What I look for is:

direct object is the situation where there is no preposition necessary. Je vois quelqu'un ou quelque chose. Je le vois.

indirect, when there is a preposition. Je téléphone à quelqu'un ou je parle à mon ami ou a mon chat. Je lui parle.


----------



## milleant

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je peux pas décider si c'est:
Je peux les aider *ou* Je peux leur aider.

Merci d'avance pour m'avoir répondu!


----------



## jann

_Je peux les aider 
Je peux leur aider. _

We say *aider quelqu'un*, never _aider à quelqu'un_.   This means that the people who get helped are a direct object, not an indirect object... so you must use the direct object pronoun _les_ (not the indirect object pronoun _leur_).


----------



## Jinette

Est-ce que j'ai bien utiliser les/leur dans ce contexte?

Est-ce que vos enfants […] font autre chose qui vont leur  aider à réussir dans l’avenir? […]


----------



## Mauricet

_Aider_ est transitif direct. C'est donc _les aider à_ ... et non *_leur aider à_ qui équivaudrait à *_aider à eux à_.


----------



## CapnPrep

For the sake of completeness, here is what the dictionary says about _°aider à qqn_ :


			
				Le Petit Robert said:
			
		

> *Vx* ou *région*. (compl. personne) […] « pendant que le chirurgien lui aidait à se rhabiller » (Marivaux).





			
				TLF said:
			
		

> _Vieilli._ [Le compl. d'obj. désigne une pers.] _Aider à qqn_ (_à_ + inf.; _par_ + subst.)  […] *Rem.* Le verbe _aider_ hésite entre le régime dir. et le  régime indir. Certains grammairiens, dont l'Ac., estiment qu'à cette  différence de constr. correspond une différence de signif. (_aider qqn_ jouirait d'une plus large ext. et pourrait notamment servir à désigner une aide morale; _aider à qqn_  ne pourrait exprimer qu'une aide matérielle ou phys. de caractère  momentané). L'usage ne confirme guère cette distinction. En revanche, il  y a lieu de souligner que la constr. _aider à qqn,_ habituelle en a. fr. et fréq. dans la lang. class., est auj. très vieillie. (s.v. _aider_)


And Grevisse (§284, a):


			
				Le Bon usage said:
			
		

> On a dit aussi _aider  à  qqn_. Quand il y a en outre un infinitif introduit par à, ce tour reste encore assez employé, conformément aux usages provinciaux ou par fidélité à la tradition. […] Quand il n’y a pas d’infinitif, cela est plus nettement régional ou archaïque (“ tend à vieillir ”, disait l’_Ac._ en 1932).  […] Des grammairiens ont voulu établir une distinction entre _aider qqn_ et _aider à qqn _: l’_Ac._, par ex., disait en 1932 qu’_aider à qqn_  marque une aide momentanée et le plus souvent des efforts physiques.  Cela n’a pas de fondement véritable dans l’usage, même ancien. — L’_Ac._ a supprimé en 1986 toute mention de _aider à qqn_, ce qui est sans doute trop radical.


----------



## MalaoNao

Reference: Dictionnaire de l'Académie française



> AIDER (verbe transitif, intransitif et pronominal)
> 
> Date du Xème siècle; provenant du latin _adjutare, _fréquentatif du _adjuvare, _"aider"
> 
> 1. verbe transitif (soutenir de son assistance, de son concours; secourir)
> [...]
> 
> 2. verbe intransitif (contribuer à; favoriser, faciliter)
> [...]
> 
> 3. verbe pronominal
> a.) Avec un sens réciproque (se porter mutuellement aide, secours)
> b.) S'aider de quelque chose, se servir de, faire usage de, tirer parti de
> [...]


 
_Compte tenu de ces explications, on doit utiliser la forme suivante : *Je voudrais les aider. * (Matériellement, financièrement, dans les démarches ou de mes conseils)_


----------

